# Monkeys



## animalprince22 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anybody know what sort of monkey would be best kept (in a group of 2, or 3) in the UK. I have a lot of ground and thought I'd put it to good use, in monkey rescue/re-homing or just homing. 

Does anyone know anywhere that breeds them? or 

p.s

I do not agree wholly with monkeys being kept in the UK, but sinxe there are estimated to be 11,000 being kept in unsuitable enviroments, and I have a lot of land to use, and a lot of experience with exotic pets, im merely looking to rescue some, and then go to zoo's to see if they can offer them a shelter permanently.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How is looking for a breeder rescuing?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> How is looking for a breeder rescuing?


I wondered that too!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Truthfully, you are very unlikely to get any response at all. The primate keepers keep their cards very close to their chests and don't tend to humor somebody that's only made 2 posts (both of which are identical).


----------



## animalprince22 (Jul 18, 2011)

i dont mean wholly rescue monkeys. i just meant 'keep' them in general. have a few pets, rescue a few if i came across some that needed rescuing etc.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

animalprince22 said:


> i dont mean wholly rescue monkeys. i just meant 'keep' them in general. have a few pets, rescue a few if i came across some that needed rescuing etc.


Without having any experiance yourself.
How would that be rescuing???
Not being nasty in any way but just wondered!!
Ive pm you and can in a way understand where you are coming from.
But really dont know anyone who would have what you are looking for.
Most breeders i know deal with each other and keep it that way.
Ive only helped 2 people on forum and that was because it was to help the animals.(as in moved stock to them)
But i wouldnt under any sircumstances move or sell to people i didnt know.
I would feel i was doing animals i had bread harm.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Rather than buying or rescuing, why don't you first ask for a private owner who'd like to let you see their set ups? Maybe help out with them or a primate keeping zoo for a while? 
Build your experience first and deal with keeping later.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Why would you go to a zoo & ask them to take in the rescue monkeys you have 'rescued'?


----------



## animalprince22 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Whoops*

Im really doing research of the Monkey Market (M&M) now, even though im not planning on making any purchase for a couple of years until I have the correct knowledge and experience (by learning from others wiser than I in the primate homing hobby)

Finding a breeder, or someone who keeps monkeys in London is exactly what I do plan on doing at the moment, so when I ask for contact details of a breeder, its not actually to ask to buy, its more to ask to experience. and learn. and help out/muck in!

I wasnt gramatically correct when saying the word 'rescue'. What I meant by that was I read a statistic saying exotic pets such as monkeys (11,000 apparently) are kept in poor conditions, so if someone felt that they couldnt support the monkeys needs anymore, then I would 'rescue' it, and if I felt like I too couldnt support it (say if I already had enough pets at that certain time) I would take it In while looking for someone else (such as a Zoo possibly, or even a member of this forum) who I could trust to take it on.

Apologies for my apalling first post on the website! I will try harder to make myself more clear next time! Not used to writing in Forums!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like you've got your head screwed on. Build your experience and work your way up, you'll get there.
Sometimes monkeys do need rescue, but as much from zoos as from private homes, common species are pretty well stocked and some actually get pts due to being 'surplus stock'. If you decide to take anything on, you need to be sure that you can provide for it for the rest of its life, which includes the experience.
Good luck though, I hope you get what you want eventually!


----------



## animalprince22 (Jul 18, 2011)

Devi said:


> Sometimes monkeys do need rescue, but as much from zoos as from private homes


see i didn't know that! 

I completely admit ive fallen in love with the idea. but i'd never throw myself into the responsibility unless I was very confident i had the time,patience,money, dedication, know-how, experience...etc etc.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Why dont you try an animal park.
They usually have a good few small primates and are always looking for volanteers.(sorry for spelling)
The chances of a private breeder having you muck in is probably nil.
That would be a good way of getting experiance.
Providing that they are doing it well.
Its a hard one mate but wish you all the best in your search


----------

